# Gold severum growth?



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

I just bought a gold severum a couple weeks ago. I was wondering what is the best food I can give to him/her to speed up its growth? Its about two inches right now.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I feed my severums NLS Cichlid pellets, spirulina flake, occasionally frozen bloodworms. They also like to eat some of the canned green beans I drop in for the BN pleco's. They are a slow-growing fish though, so you might as well be patient regardless of their diet.


----------



## cratos (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohh okay.. I thought there would might be some special food to feed it. I'll just be patient and wait then. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Best way to speed growth is good, high protein food and lots of clean water. More water changes = more growth. I like cichlid Xtreme, but water changes are more important than brand of food as long as the fish has decent nutrition.


----------

